# ترنيمة : ياضلمه مالك .. للسيدة العذراء مريم .. تحفه .. بصوت : أنطون إبراهيم عياد



## hmsg2000 (12 أغسطس 2009)

*ترنيمة : ياضلمه مالك .. للسيدة العذراء مريم.. تحفه .. بصوت : أنطون إبراهيم عياد

يا ضلمه مالك في القلوب ماشيه وبتمدّي ♥♥♥ يابتول يا أم النور مدّي الإيدين مدّي 





حمل من هنـــا 

كلمات : رمزي بشاره
الحان وتوزيع وكتابة وتريات : حاتم منير
صولو قانون : راجي كمال
أداء : أنطون إبرهيم عياد
من البوم شفيع المتعبين
للقديس سمعان الاخميمي

تحياتي


​*


----------



## ayman adwar (13 أغسطس 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أغسطس 2009)

ميرررررسى على الترنيمه 
جارى التجميل ..........
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## sophy a (21 أغسطس 2009)

كل سنةوانتم طيبين ومرسى على الترنيمة وجارى التحميل


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسى على الترنيمة 
جارى التحميل........
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## shery_pro (21 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرسى لتعبك 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## jjakya (21 أغسطس 2009)

*شريط رائع *
*​
*


----------



## naro_lovely (22 أغسطس 2009)

*هوة صوتة قريب من صوت مغنى بس بجد نبرتة رائعة وغريبة كدة لا جامدة جدااااااااااااااااا الترنيمة بجد​*


----------



## مريم12 (22 أغسطس 2009)

*ميررررررررسى جداااا على الترنيمة
و جارى التحميل
و ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​*


----------



## amir salama (14 أكتوبر 2009)

تحفة
 انا بحمل


----------



## إيهاب ظريف (19 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا علي الترنيمة الحلوة ديىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------

